# Does having Hypoglycemia make me high risk?



## Guppy051708

Im dreading finding out that i could be considered "high risk" because of sugar issues. I do NOT have GD, but i am Hypoglycemic (low sugars). I want to have a natural labor and delivery but i fear they may say im high risk since its a sugar problem. Fx'ed that its not that way. I know GD is much worse and baby gains much weight due to the sugar bath, but if im getting low sugars (which is now completely controlled by diet) and im within a normal weight gain, i wont be considered high risk, right? :shrug: anyone know? anyone hypoglycemic?


----------



## Guppy051708

Bump! Anyone? :shrug:


----------



## silver_penny

I have hypoglycemia as well, which is controlled by diet. I've never heard anyone consider me high risk because of it, especially if it is under control. They shouldn't consider you high risk because of it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mindy_mini

The only thing I'd say is that hypoglcemia would suggest that your pancrease works over time producing loads of insuline. Insuline is a hormone and as we all know hormones go mental during pregnancy! 

I'd speak to your MW as she might want to monitor you because of it


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks dear. You have no idea how relieved that makes me feel! 

I was hypoglycemic before pregnancy, but it was VERY mild. (would only get lows working out, etc) 

Have you been told what will be done during labor and delivery to keep sugars up? Once i found out that the hypoglycemia was causing the vomiting and met with the dietician, that has changed my life! (got violent vomiting sessions from it from 12-24 weeks :sick:). Anyways, since adopting the diet i have been great! Finally starting gaining weight (lost 8 pounds! Finally half a pound over pre pregnancy weight). Anyways, as long as i eat every 1.5-2 hours the day goes fine :D
Just not sure how labor and delivery will work. They dont let ya eat/drink except water so im not sure what im gonna do :shrug: What will you be doing? Can't have an IV glucose drip because i want a water birth at the birth center. I will be devastated if i cant have that water birth :cry:


Will be talking the MW about it on Wednesday, but just anxious to find out. 
Also, i have reactive hypoglycemia. The dietician said it wasnt bc of a pancreas problem per say, its because my cells are "harder" than they should be so the insulin cant get in to offset the sugar- if that makes sense. So it sends a message to the brain to produce more insulin to get in and then the cell gets flooded with it, hence i end up with a low.


----------



## silver_penny

You sound almost exactly like me, excepting the fact that I didn't get morning sickness with either of my pregnancies. Honestly, I think the hospitals are a bunch of bull not "allowing" you to eat. One of the many many reasons I am opting for a home birth. You should be allowed to eat throughout labor, as it keeps your energy levels up. It would be like running a marathon while being deprived of food, its just stupid. (can't you tell I just love hospitals? :haha:) Definitely talk with your mw about it. I think they will let you eat at the birth center through labor. The only reason hospitals don't let you eat is cause they want to make sure everyone is ready for a c-section.

With your diet, do you do protien snacks or glucose snacks? I have found that the protien works better for my reactive hypoglycemia, as it releases slower into the blood stream. When it was really bad (10 years ago) I had to avoid really starchy/sugary foods unless I had protien before it.


----------



## Guppy051708

I wanted a home birth, but since we just relocated (from Pennsylvania to New Hampshire) it wasn't really an option. Though i sorta regret not looking into that more :dohh: Next baby will DEF be a home birth baby! 

I feel exactly the same way about hospitals lol. I really do. We just completed Bradley method classes, so im well aware of the marathon and eating. My plan is to stay at home as long as possible so that i can eat and do all the NECESSARY things like that. Its so stupid. 97% of pregnancies result in a healthy labor and delivery, hate that they treat us all like we are gonna need a c-section :growlmad: 

ANYWAYS, i eat a high protein/fiber diet and VERY frequently. Low carbs/starches. I can't even eat the healthy cereal and milk for breakfast because i will end up with a violent vomiting episode if i do :sick: When you have to have protein, its tough coming up with breakfast items! Even fruit wont do the trick :nope: Been eating eggs everyday cuz i can't think of anything else :dohh:

Basically the dietician wants me to less than 1 cup of carbs in a meal (like pasta etc) and then a heaping of protein (like chicken, turkey, etc). Kinda worries me that i could get high cholestrol or something, but if it means im not getting lows and feeling like crap, then hey i'll do it haha.


----------



## silver_penny

Ooooo, for breakfast, you can do eggs on english muffin with ham and cheese... its delish! Try omellets, too, with a bunch of veggies and stuff. I have also been known to eat left-overs for breakfast :blush: but if it was good enough to eat at night, why not in the morning? Protien bars and shakes are another option, just watch how much sugar are in them. Its really all about finding a balance. If you eat the high-protien/fiber, you can usually have a little sugar/starch as well.


----------



## silver_penny

Oh, and I actually switched from a birth center to a homebirth mw last time when I was 20 weeks along. You might be able to find a mw that will take you even so late. All you have to do is request your records from the mw/doctor you have now so the next one will have all the information. Otherwise, if they have a birthing center that would be your next best bet.


----------



## Caezzybe

I had hypoglycaemia pre pregnancy, but it was there sometimes and not others. I have a family history of diabetes and my Mum was quite badly hypo for years before she was diagnosed with type 2 late onset diabetes. I've got a glucose tolerance test coming up tomorrow (becaue of family history) and am dreading the result. I haven't gone hypo once since getting pregnant (and am now 27+3) but don't know if that's a good sign or a bad sign? From what I've heard hypoglycaemia can be a sign of being pre-diabetic, but I really hope not in your case.


----------



## silver_penny

Yes, hypoglycemia can be a precursor to diabetes, which is why its so important to keep your diet in check! The less strain you put on your pancreas, the better. If you put your pancreas under too much stress with the ups and downs of sugars, it can cause it to go into shock and stop working, hence the diabetes. Good luck on your GTT!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello girls :flower: 
Just wanted to let you know that my prenatal care provider doesn't consider hypoglycemia high risk :wohoo:
Also, GD test came back normal!!!


----------



## silver_penny

:happydance: that's great news!


----------



## WannaB

Guppy051708 said:


> Hello girls :flower:
> Just wanted to let you know that my prenatal care provider doesn't consider hypoglycemia high risk :wohoo:
> Also, GD test came back normal!!!

I read this too late, could have told you this and saved you some worry, sorry!!!:dohh: Im nearly 42 and been hypo all my life, two live births without the hypo affecting it what so ever, I just found I slept alot on and off during the labour!:blush: I remember being starving though afterwards, all I could think of was food, and I always gave birth at times when there was no food available at the hospital!!:dohh: Never had any troubles with GD either, one scare, but that was only because I had eaten a piece of cake about 20 minutes before a blood prick test (didnt know I was having) and my sugar levels were through the roof, they wanted to rush me off to hospital there and there until I explained it was just the hypo and the sugar hit!!:blush::haha:


----------

